# Snowboarder dies in tree well at whistler (in bounds)



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

tree wells are scary, since I started that thread early this season, I learned alot about them, and when I go boarding, I stay away from trunkless, low branched trees,


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Poor guy. That must have been a terrifying way to go. 

Is there anything one can do in that situation?


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

roremc said:


> Poor guy. That must have been a terrifying way to go.
> 
> Is there anything one can do in that situation?



Yes.
carry an avalung. they are about 100-150$.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Can you wear an avalung under your jacket and if you gt caught unzip and use it, or is it mean that the mouth piece is always within mouth reach?


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

I saw a guy wearing one, and he had his at about shoulder height, id assume as long as u can get that piece to your mouth you are good to go.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

An Avalung is meant to be worn on out the outside of you jacket. Also, how do you propose to unzip your jacket, get the mouthpiece out, and put it in while you are upside down in a tree well? At best your movement is going to be restricted considerably. If you don't get the Avalung in your mouth within the first few seconds on falling in, you are probably not going to be able to with the snow collapsing around you, tree branches blocking your movement, and such. Now add in trying to unzip a jacket to the equation...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Justman1020 said:


> I saw a guy wearing one, and he had his at about shoulder height, id assume as long as u can get that piece to your mouth you are good to go.


I would start riding in deep stuff with that already in my mouth...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I would imagine a whistle, phone, possibly beacon or having a buddy with you are about the only things you can do after you're already in there. In avalung wouldn't do much anyway. You're basically just delaying the inevitable. Granted someone could stumble upon you, but I wouldn't rely on that. Cell phone has the same problem as the avalung though so...:dunno:


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very sobering story for sure. I ride trees all the time inbounds, almost always with buddies, but I doubt we are good enought about sticking real close to eachother when the pow shredding starts.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

That's pretty scary. I was riding that area 2 weeks ago by myself, like no one around me, i sat and had lunch for 20 minutes and i saw 2 people way off in the distance during that whole time.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Avalung should be at the ready (out, high and close enough that you can easily bite it) or in your mouth already. Of course, there are no guarantees - it can be knocked out in the fall...

There is long vid of a person falling in a tree well and being able to use cell phone to call wife, who then alerted patrol. He was rescued, but again, there are no guarantees that you'd be able to use your cell phone.

Tree pow is so enticing, yet can turn so deadly


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Being able to use a cell in a tree well submersion is the exception not the rule. A strategically placed whistle can help, but remember, you are in a hole, the sound is not going to carry all that far. An Avalung is by far your best bet. With an Avalung you are probably not going to suffocate, this is not an avalanche burial. There should be plenty of air. You'll probably freeze, dehydrate, starve to death before you run out of air. Hopefully it won't take that long for ski patrol to come locate you. For any of you that have any illusions as to what it means to be trapped in a tree well check out this video.






That dude is fucked. The rescue was not performed all that well, but it was performed. No doubt if his buddies were not there, he'd be dead.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Hah, I've seen this video (probably on TAY) - the 'narrator' has his head stuck in his a$$, can't believe he tried to pass this as an example of excellence and is using it as an ad for his consulting business! Talking about communication skills, leadership - either a total idiot or a spin-master wanna-be


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

lernr said:


> The intent of this video is to demonstrate and educate people on the dangers of tree wells. NOT a demonstration on HOW to rescue someone from a tree well. If you choose to venture into the back country seek professional instruction and guidance


From the description.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

So now tell me why he shows the danger but don't show how to rescue properly, when he had the perfect opportunity? Right, because what he did, how he communicated, and the leadership exemplified, etc. all SUCK. Tree well dude sure got lucky to be saved despite all the incompetence.

I also think the caveat was added later, after people who know better told the narrator he's an idiot.

Anyway, you are more than welcome to ride with this douche, and use him to train you to be a good leader and communicator. Hopefully, by now he has learned at least how to effectively rescue people from tree wells... I, on the other hand, prefer to stay away from the likes of him


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Somebody thinks they're perfect.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That rescue was far from perfect, no doubt, but they did in fact rescue him. That is the goal.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya, all I'm saying is people make mistakes. Doesn't mean they are incompetent and certainly doesn't mean he's an asshole or douchebag. I'm sure we all don't turn into superman in these situations.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I am certainly not perfect at all, far from it. 

This guy has the arrogance to ask "Are you prepared, do you have the skills, etc." while he OBVIOUSLY lacks both skills and knowledge. He is NOT a good leader, he was incompetent but doesn't admit it. It's mind-boggling to me that he would show this and try to promote his company, taking people's money. This makes him a douchebag - in my opinion.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just read the description of the video. Everything you just said is explained in there.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I read it. Also many of the comments. While some people obviously give good advice on the rescue itself, I like the one that said this:

"The only thing I wouldn't have done is to pin a vague business analogy onto the end of the description, I appreciate it's what you﻿ do for a living, but I don't think this near-death experience of a friend deserves inclusion into any future powerpoint presentations or anything."

On my end, let's consider what is going on here on a high level: you see someone do a bad job of leading a rescue (first thing take off ski holding person from sinking further ), but still achieve a good end result. This is used to convince me to spend money on dude's company to develop my staff's skills and knowledge. LMFAO. This is retarded

Anyway, this quote from LEAD takes the cake:
"I do know Lee thinks it was perfect."

Really? Then Lee is delusional. I can understand that he's grateful and happy to be alive - who wouldn't be? I would be grateful and happy in his place, too. On the other hand, if he doesn't understand the multiple points of failure, well, I don't really know what to say then.

Once I had to dig myself out while my partner sat at the ridge above the crown. When I finished getting out (which took time and was hard, believe me) I still had to wait for him to get to me, he had not started yet. I don't think this makes him a douche - he was scared for his life, I understand this. He's still a "friend". On the other hand, this did tell me that I should not depend on him in the future. Guess if I rode more bc with him? Maybe I'm weird :dunno:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I gotta agree with you there. I don't get where bussiness fell into this. When he says that, yes I can completely understand someone calling him a douche for that. I would, but not for his rescueing or making the video. If this guy was trying to pass this off as anything, but an awareness video I'd start to be pissed.


----------

